# Without further ado... I give you Bauer



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=356398

Bauer finally joined our family on Sunday. We couldn't be happier. After losing Ruby at age 13 in August, we were so ready to open our hearts to this little guy. His registered name is Sunshine Kickin' Chicken and we call him Bauer. He's turning our house upside down and we are loving every minute of it. My hope is to not only add a little more "gold" into the hunt tests around here, but also a unique blonde perspective to that "gold".


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll! Welcome to the forum little Bauer. You look SO FUN!!!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh he is so cute!! That face makes me want to kiss it all over! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! Bauer is such a cutie and I can't wait to watch him grow up here with us  Love his name too!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The last picture is so cute...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He's a handsome little fellow!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Bauer....is just TOO Cute for words!:smooch: He looks just so happy and playful! Congratulations on your beautiful new puppy....can't wait to watch him grow!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a cutie!! I just love that last picture with the stick - what a happy little guy


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you. He was a terror today. Good thing he's so cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Enjoy every second with your cute little pup and be sure to take lots and lots of puppy pictures. You will never regret having too many puppy pictures.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh wow...that is one of my brother's golden's names! I cant wait to tell him. Was yours named after the hockey stick?

Welcome..your Bauer is an angel!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh what a beauty he is love the smiling face with the stick in his mouth. Yes enjoy every moment they grow so quick. Oh I just love that puppy breath


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Rick!!!!! He IS a doll!!!!!! I bet Susan LOVED these photos!!!!!!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

mybuddy said:


> Oh wow...that is one of my brother's golden's names! I cant wait to tell him. Was yours named after the hockey stick?
> 
> Welcome..your Bauer is an angel!


He is named after the brand of hockey equipment. We are a hockey family, so to speak. His registered name is a play on his sire/dam Wild Turkey and Hot Stuff. A Kickin Chicken is (at least one variation) a shot of Wild Turkey and Tabasco Sauce. But his call name Bauer was picked out when we began our search for a puppy in August.

An angel??? Well, he's sleeping now so... okay, I'll agree. But not so much earlier today.



Doreens said:


> Oh what a beauty he is love the smiling face with the stick in his mouth. Yes enjoy every moment they grow so quick. Oh I just love that puppy breath


Well, he found his poop today and thought it was tastey. Puppy Breath became Poopy Breath now. Working through that.



Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh Rick!!!!! He IS a doll!!!!!! I bet Susan LOVED these photos!!!!!!


I think she did. She really liked this pup. I plan to stay close with her so she's always updated. Hoping to make another trip up that way for a hunt test or GRCA test so that she can see him once in awhile too.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lookie there, he is already retrieving, looks like he read the books. Congratulations, he is sooooo handsome! Can't wait to hear frequent updates.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice pedigree. I've heard Tommy is a really nice dog. And nice to see the Sunfire in there 

Have fun with him!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So cute! I bet he is keeping you hopping!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Mr Kickin' Chicken kicks butt! Love his goofy smile in the last pic


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Nice pedigree. I've heard Tommy is a really nice dog. And nice to see the Sunfire in there
> 
> Have fun with him!


Thank you. It is an interesting pedigree. I think the breeder, Sunshine Kennels, did an excellent job with this litter. It should be an incredibly versitile litter, as well as very eye pleasing. I know they were very happy with the way the puppy's turned out. 

I guess the rest is up to me . I hope I can hold up my end of the bargain.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just the cutest little guy. I love the last stick picture and the one of him running toward you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cute little guy, just love the spunk in his eyes!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awww, he's just so cute I want to smooch him all over!
Don't let EvanG see him with a stick in his mouth if you're going to be doing field work with him, LOLOL!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I love puppies........sigh.......


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so cute! welcome home Bauer!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, hi there Bauer!! What a cutie! Looking forward to hearing his terror puppy stories and lots of pictures. I am sure he will be a great little field pup!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a cutie pie ! Love all the pics of Bauer - can't wait to see him grow up !


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

What a beautiful pup!! And I love his name!!! Welcome :wavey:


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> awww, he's just so cute I want to smooch him all over!
> Don't let EvanG see him with a stick in his mouth if you're going to be doing field work with him, LOLOL!


LOL.  We have over 20 mature trees in our back yard. The squirrels are always knocking sticks off the trees. I'm just going to have to live with the fact that this dog is going to like to grab sticks unless somebody is willing to pick them all up for me. Right now, there are more sticks than grass.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I like all the pictures you posted. But I especially liked the last one, he is so adorable


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

He is a handsome young fellow!!! Love the pictures!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey! I know that guy! Someone on here was asking about a pup from that State and I recomended Sunshine - I'll have to guide them to this thread so they can see one of their pups in action! 

Welcome Bauer!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

And already with the sticks LOL


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

what great pictures. Bauer is a doll!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

So cute, I know this a year old but I am getting a golden retriever puppy on the 18th of November ( a year from this post) and I was thinking about naming him Bauer since I love hockey. I just thought that was a pretty cool coincidence.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Now see I thought he was named after Jack Bauer, 24...... :


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

i didnt realize this was a year old...oops bauer is all grown up now!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

He loves that stick! Reminds me of Obie. Congrats, thanks for sharing!


----------



## elainewlt (Oct 3, 2010)

He is soooo adorable!!! Love all the pictures, especially the third one with his ears up! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

great picyure of your great puppy!
Federico


----------

